# Meetings > Λ-άμδα >  Συνεργασία με το PCmagazine

## elkos

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 1577605bb5
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1 ... 1577605bb5

Παρακαλώ παραθέστε και εδώ τις απόψεις σας ώστε να οδηγηθούμε σε ένα συμπέρασμα...

----------


## socrates

Αρχικά το βλέπω θετικά. Πιστεύω ότι και οι δύο πλευρές μπορούμε να κερδίσουμε υπο κάποιες προϋποθέσεις πάντα.

Προτείνω να τους απαντήσουμε ότι θα μας ενδιέφερε μια συνεργασία, και ότι θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε κάποια συνάντηση από κοντά.

Πολλά θα εξαρτηθούν από την συγκεκριμένη συνάντηση.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχικά το βλέπω θετικά. Πιστεύω ότι και οι δύο πλευρές μπορούμε να κερδίσουμε υπο κάποιες προϋποθέσεις πάντα.
> 
> Προτείνω να τους απαντήσουμε ότι θα μας ενδιέφερε μια συνεργασία, και ότι θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε κάποια συνάντηση από κοντά.
> 
> Πολλά θα εξαρτηθούν από την συγκεκριμένη συνάντηση.


Spot on...

----------


## socrates

Μόλις έστειλα το παρακάτω mail...

Παρακαλώ για την συνεισφορά του λ-team για το πως πρέπει να κινηθούμε και το τι πρέπει να ζητήσουμε. Θεωρώ ότι στην πρώτη συνάντηση θα λυθούν αρκετές απορίες μας, θα ξεκαθαρίσουν οι όροι της συνεργασίας καθώς επίσης θα προσδιοριστεί το τελικό ώφελος από την πιθανή εμπλοκή μας.

Σημείωση... Αυτό που μας ζητούν είναι επιμέλεια και τοποθέτηση σε κείμενα που μας αφορούν. Δεν είναι απαραίτητη η συγγραφή στήλης στο PC Magazine, αν και πιστεύω ότι θα ήταν καλό να το ζητήσουμε.





> Αγαπητή κ. Κοκίδου
> 
> Σε συνέχεια του mail που στείλατε στον κ. Γιαννακό, θα θέλαμε να σας εκφράσουμε το ενδιαφέρον μας για μια πιθανή συνεργασία.
> 
> Το AWMN (Athens Wireless Metropolitan Network) είναι ένα δίκτυο - κοινότητα μη κερδοσκοπικού χαρακτήρα, που δραστηριοποιείται στην ευρύτερη περιοχή της Αττικής και κάνει χρήση νέων ασύρματων τεχνολογιών. Πρόκειται για μια καινοτόμο πρωτοβουλία, που χάρη στην εθελοντική συνεισφορά των μελών του, προσφέρει δικτυακές υπηρεσίες ενός mini internet στα 800 και πλέον μέλη του. Η αξία του δε, αυξάνει γεωμετρικά με το πέρασμα του χρόνου, με νέα μέλη και νέες ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες. 
> 
> Στα πλαίσια μιας καλύτερης επικοινωνίας και για να συζητήσουμε περαιτέρω τους σκοπούς της συνεργασίας θα θέλαμε να οριστεί μια ημερομηνία όπου θα κάνουμε μια πρώτη συνάντηση.
> 
> Επομένως σας προτείνουμε και σας προσκαλούμε να παρευρεθείτε στην ετήσια κοπή της Πίττας, το Σάββατο 25 Φεβρουαρίου και ώρα 19:00 στα γραφεία του Συλλόγου του AWMN, Αμερικής 17, 4ος όροφος Σύνταγμα.
> ...

----------


## NetTraptor

Άντε τους βγάλαμε και είδηση… τσάμπα, θα φάνε πίτα και θα πάρουν και τα δώρα…. Τι άλλο θέλουμε… χεχεχεχεχε  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

> Άντε τους βγάλαμε και είδηση… τσάμπα, θα φάνε πίτα και θα πάρουν και τα δώρα…. Τι άλλο θέλουμε… χεχεχεχεχε


Για να δούμε θα αποδεχτούνε το Σαββατιάτικο  ::

----------


## GeoSava

> Σημείωση... Αυτό που μας ζητούν είναι επιμέλεια και τοποθέτηση σε κείμενα που μας αφορούν. Δεν είναι απαραίτητη η συγγραφή στήλης στο PC Magazine, αν και πιστεύω ότι θα ήταν καλό να το ζητήσουμε.


Είναι θετική γενικότερα η ιδέα.

Θα συμφωνήσω όμως και με τον socrates για αυτό που είπε ...... ή μάλλον έγραψε.

Θα δούμε τι θα γίνει στην πίτα.

Άντε να σας γνωρίσω και απο κοντά  ::

----------


## socrates

Σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα μαζί με την κα Κοκίδου, μου ανέφερε ότι θα προσπαθήσει να παραβρεθεί η ίδια ή κάποιος άλλος αντιπρόσωπος του περιοδικού, αλλα ακόμα δεν είναι 100% σίγουρο.

----------


## NetTraptor

Ομορφα....

----------


## socrates

Χθες λίγο πριν την εκδήλωση για την κοπή της πίτας, κάναμε μια πρώτη συζήτηση με τον τεχνικό συντάκτη του περιοδικού. Στην συζήτηση παρευρέθηκε ο Nettraptor ενώ συμμετείχαν αργότερα o Argi, o ngia, και o lamprosK.

Η συζήτηση ήταν σε κλίμα αναγνωριστικό και από τις δυο μεριές. Δεν υπήρξαν δεσμεύσεις. Από την μεριά μας παρουσιάσαμε το awmn. Ποιοι είμαστε, ποια είναι η φιλοσοφία μας, τι έχουμε καταφέρει μέχρι τώρα και ποια είναι μερικά από τα μελοντικά μας σχέδια. Πιστεύω ότι η παρουσίαση μας τους ενθουσίασε και αν μη τι άλλο τους έδωσε ένα ερέθισμα να ασχοληθούν με εμάς περισσότερο.

Σαν memory teaser τους πρότεινα να στείλουμε μια λίστα με θέματα στα οποία μπορούμε να έχουμε κάποιο συμβουλευτικό ρόλο.

Από την δικιά τους μεριά μας ανέφεραν για το ύφος του περιοδικού, το ιδιοκτησιακό του καθεστώς, την θεματολογία και το κοινό που απευθύνεται. 

Σε γενικές γραμμές ήταν καλή συζήτηση (μεταξύ τεχνικών) και άφησε θετικές εντυπώσεις.

Από εδώ και πέρα πρέπει να κρατήσουμε επαφή και να επιδιώξουμε να παίξουμε δραστήριο ρόλο στην σύνταξη - τεχνική επιμέλεια ενός πρώτου άρθρου (με αντάλαγμα την θετική αναφορά στο δίκτυο μας). Τουλάχιστον να γίνει η αρχή.

Για να κερδίσουμε περισσότερα θα πρέπει να επιδιώξουμε να έρθουμε σε επαφή με άτομο του περιοδικού σε υψηλότερη θέση που να έχει την δυνατότητα να μας πει το ΟΚ σε κάποια μόνιμη συνεργασία με κοινό ώφελος και για τις δυο πλευρές.

----------


## socrates

Μας έγινε ανεπίσημα πρόταση για να συμμετέχουμε σε μια νέα στήλη.
Ζήτησα να μου σταλεί με e-mail η πρόταση... όταν την λάβω θα την κοινοποιήσω.

----------


## NetTraptor

Για να δουμε και εμεις...  ::

----------


## socrates

To e-mail...




> Καλησπέρα Σωκράτη
> 
> 
> 
> Η νέα στήλη θα ονομάζεται κατά πάσα πιθανότητα Readers Corner, θα είναι μία
> σελίδα [~600 Λέξεις, με μία ή δύο φωτογραφίες] και θα μπορεί να είναι είτε η
> παρουσίαση μίας τεχνολογίας [θα μπορούσε να είναι για παράδειγμα μία ανάλυση
> της τεχνολογίας των ασύρματων δικτύων], είτε ακόμα και κάποιο μικρό
> How to[δεν ξέρω αν σας παίρνει για ένα μικρό «Πως να συνδεθείτε στο
> ...

----------


## socrates

Τελικά λόγω του περιορισμένου χρόνου έκανα μια συγχώνευση των δύο άρθρων μου και τα έστειλα... είναι πλέον στα χέρια του αρχισυντάκτη του περιοδικού. Η αναφορά στο awmn είναι εμφανής  ::

----------


## dti

Μπράβο Σωκράτη, πολύ καλό!

----------


## tse0123

όντως, ακριβές και λιτό.

----------


## socrates

Κανονίστηκε συνάντηση για την Τετάρτη 19:00 στα γραφεία του περιοδικού με τον Αρχισυντάκτη και τον Σύμβουλο Εκδόσεων.

Μαζί μου θα έρθει ο nettraptor -ήταν και στη πρώτη συνάντηση- (αν θέλει και κάποιος άλλος να παρεβρεθεί ας μου στείλει ένα pm). Καλό είναι να μην πάμε τσούρμο!

Έστειλα και ως τροφή για συζήτηση το report του (ELTRUN) του Οικονομικού Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών σχετικά με τα Κίνητρα Συμμετοχής σε Ασύρματες Κοινότητες.

----------


## socrates

Τελικά πήγα εγώ και ο Nettraptor.

Η συνάντηση ήταν θετική, και ήταν κοινή διαπίστωση ότι και οι δύο πλευρές μπορούν να οφεληθούν με μια κοινή συνεργασία.

- Μας προτάθηκε από τον σύμβουλο εκδόσεων μια μηνιαία στήλη (περιμένω το e-mail) 1-2 σελίδες. Θα είναι στο στυλ παρουσίασης τεχνολογίας όπου θα έχουμε την ευκαιρία να παρουσιάζουμε υπηρεσίες του awmn και άλλα θέματα που μας αφορούν.

- Εξετάζεται η χρήση των PC Labs για μέτρηση κάποιων τεχνικών χαρακτηριστικών σε πιθανά συγκριτικά tests που μας αφορούν.

- Θα εξετάσουμε την δυνατότητα να στηθεί κόμβος στην ταράτσα του κτιρίου που είναι το PC Magazine (πιστεύω ότι δεν θα είναι δύσκολο γιατί έχει καλή οπτική).

- Πιθανές συνεργασίες σε διάφορα events και εκθέσεις.

Το θέμα θα προωθηθεί και προς το ΔΣ.

----------


## socrates

To e-mail που λάβαμε... παρακαλώ για τις όποιες παρατηρίσεις σας!




> Σε συνέχεια της συζήτησης που είχαμε την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα σας στέλνω τις
> προτάσεις μας για το πως θα μπορούσε να εξελιχθεί η συνεργασία μεταξύ του
> περιοδικού και του AWMN ώστε να τα συζητήσετε και μεταξύ σας και να το
> παρουσιάσετε και στα υπόλοιπα μέλη της ομάδας. 
> 
> 1. Σταθερή στήλη [1 σελίδα] με τα δρώμενα του AWMN . Αυτή η στήλη θα
> μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί και για την ανάλυση τεχνολογιών με απτά
> παραδείγματα πως αυτές εφαρμόζονται από την κοινότητα του AWMN, για
> παράδειγμα VoIP. 
> ...

----------


## NetTraptor

Η λίστα εξοπλισμού έφυγε… 

Για να μαζευόμαστε για τα άρθρα… τι μπορούμε να έχουμε μέσα σε ένα εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα και ας φτιάξουμε ένα buffer από θέματα για το επόμενο εξάμηνο ας πούμε!

----------


## socrates

Πριν μιλήσουμε για τα άρθρα καλό είναι να δούμε ποιοι θέλουν να συμετέχουν *ενεργά* στο project.

Διαπίστωση μου είναι ότι με την μέχρι τώρα συμμετοχή δεν θα μπορούσαμε να συντηρίσουμε ένα περιοδικό (φοβία που επαληθεύτηκε). Θεωρώ όμως ότι είναι εύκολος στόχος να διατηρίσουμε μία στήλη σε περιοδικό με κάποιες προϋποθέσεις.

Σίγουρα δεν θέλω να βρεθώ στην θέση και να πω ότι "Ξέρετε αυτό τον μήνα δεν έχουμε να σας δώσουμε κάτι". Για αυτό τον λόγο θα πρέπει να έχουμε καβάτζα άρθρα. Θέλω επομένως να ακούσω απο εσάς ιδέες για άρθρα και να δωθεί ένα κομμάτι δουλειάς.

Αν κάποιος διαφωνεί ή έχει κάποιο ενδιασμό ας το πει αν και πιστεύω ότι είναι καλή ευκαιρία να έχουμε παρουσία σε ένα έντυπο μέσο που το διαβάζουν αρκετοί.

Ιωσήφ, εγώ έχω πει στην ομάδα του WiND να κάτσω να φτιάξω ένα mini-Tutorial για το WiND και κατα πάσα πιθανότητα εκεί θα επικεντρωθώ. Το άρθρο του mew για τα εργαλεία με κάποια επιμέλεια μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί επίσης. Ένα άρθρο για την δομή του δικτύου θα ήταν καλή ιδέα... κτλ κτλ... άντε βγάλτε το κρυμένο συγραφικό σας ταλέντο!  ::

----------


## dti

Πιστεύω οτι μια σειρά από άρθρα σχετικά με την υλοποίηση διαφόρων υπηρεσιών που τρέχουν στο awmn μπορεί να κρατήσει για αρκετούς μήνες μέρος του χώρου που μας διατίθεται.
Αρκετό υλικό υπάρχει στα tutorials αλλά καλό είναι να υπάρξει ένα ξεσκαρτάρισμα και update έτσι ώστε αν κάτι έχει αλλάξει να ανανεωθούν και οι οδηγίες.

Είναι σημαντικό να προβάλουμε και υπηρεσίες που τρέχουν σε συνεργασία με άλλα κοινοτικά δίκτυα. Δεν πρέπει να περάσει η ιδέα οτι μόνο εδώ στην Αθήνα υπάρχει αυτή η δραστηριότητα. Μας συμφέρει να φανεί η κίνηση σε όλη την Ελλάδα.

Καλό είναι να υπάρχει κι ένα ημερολόγιο με τις προγραμματισμένες εκδηλώσεις - σεμινάρια - fests κλπ.

Μπορούμε επίσης να δώσουμε και οπτικό υλικό how to μιας εγκατάστασης στο cd/dvd που διανέμεται με το περιοδικό.
Και βέβαια κάποια video-clips που είχαμε στη comdex κλπ.

----------


## Vigor

Μπορώ να βοηθήσω στην συγγραφή ενός άρθρου κατασκευής του κόμβου από μηχανολογικής απόψεως, μιας και αυτό το κομμάτι κατέχω καλύτερα.
Δυστυχώς μόνο σ'αυτό τον τομέα μπορώ να βοηθήσω και να πιάσουν τόπο οι όποιες γνώσεις μου. Σε αυτό θα ζητούσα την συνδρομή και του MeW με την έως τώρα δουλειά του όσον αφορά το tools-list. Δεν θα επιθυμούσα με τίποτα να θεωρηθεί σφετερισμός της αποστολής του να αρθρογράψει το συγκεκριμένο θέμα που έως τώρα έχει επιλέξει. Εξάλλου, μπορώ και διαβάζω το συγκεκριμένο thread και συμμετέχω όχι ώς μέλος της ομάδας του λ-ΑΜΔΑ, αλλά με την πριμοδοτημένη ιδιότητα του Moderator.

Πρότασή μου θα ήταν η θεματογραφία του AWMN στο περιοδικό PC Magazine, να ξεκινήσει με την ακόλουθη επιλογή μηνιαίων άρθρων:

Aναζήτηση γειτονικών κόμβων μέσω εργαλείων όπως το WiND[/*:m:7c1b7]H διαδικασία του scan[/*:m:7c1b7]Συγκέντρωση υλικών/shopping list[/*:m:7c1b7]Εγκατάσταση ιστού/μηχανολογικού εξοπλισμού[/*:m:7c1b7]Εγκατάσταση router σε ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί/εναλλακτικές[/*:m:7c1b7]Φτιάξιμο καλωδίων/ηλεκτρολογικά κανάλια[/*:m:7c1b7]Assembling/final check[/*:m:7c1b7]Στόχευση/διαδικασία fine tuning[/*:m:7c1b7]Διευθυνσιοδότηση[/*:m:7c1b7]Πρωτόκολλα δρομολόγησης[/*:m:7c1b7]Ενημέρωση WiND με τα νέα στοιχεία[/*:m:7c1b7]Υλοποίηση υπηρεσιών[/*:m:7c1b7]
Το κάθε ένα bullet από τα παραπάνω θα μπορούσε να αποτελέσει ένα αυτόνομο αρθράκι, το οποίο σαν τα τεύχη της DeAgostini, θα προέτρεπε τον αναγνώστη να πάρει το επόμενο τεύχος προκειμένου να διαβάσει την συνέχεια της υλοποίησης ενός WMN κόμβου.

Kάποια από τα παραπάνω θα μπορούσαν να τρέχουν σε ξεχωριστά μονόστηλα του τύπου 'email Αναγνωστών του AWMN' ή κι αλλιώς ως 'αγαπητό AWMN πες μου...'

----------


## socrates

Για αρχή θα γράψουμε ένα άρθρο για το WiND (καταχώριση κόμβου, εύρεση γειτονικών κόμβων).

Όσοι θέλουν να βοήθήσουν ας περάσουν τα κείμενα τους εδώ.

----------


## socrates

Σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα με τον τεχνικό συντάκτη ζήτησα να μου δοθούν προθεσμίες σχετικά με το πότε πρέπει να παραδίδονται τα κείμενα.

Για να έχουμε ικανοποιητικό χρόνο προετοιμασίας θα πρέπει να κάνουμε skip το επόμενο τεύχος και να παραδόσουμε το κείμενο μέχρι τις *25 του μήνα Απριλίου* για το τεύχος του Ιουνίου (και όχι του Μάιου).

Θέλω να ξέρω όμως πριν προχωρήσουμε αν θέλετε να υπάρχει σταθερή στήλη, ή αν προτιμάτε να μην δεσμευτούμε και να περνάμε κάποια μονοσέλιδα άρθρα στυλ "How To" στην ειδική ενότητα του PC Magazine. Η σταθερή στήλη σημαίνει δέσμευση και συμμετοχή από περισσότερα άτομα. Περιμένω τις απαντήσεις σας!

@ vigor Καλός ο σκελετός! Αν θέλεις να μπεις επίσημα στην ομάδα μπορώ να σε προσθέσω δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει αντίρηση από κανέναν εδώ μέσα! Ο σκελετός αυτός πρέπει να εμπλουτισθεί και να δοθεί η πρώτη παράγραφος για το κάθε ένα topic που περιλαμβάνει. Αυτό σε συνέχεια θα σταλεί στο περιοδικό να μας πουν την γνώμη τους. 5 topic για αρχή είναι καλά νομίζω.

----------

